# Apple TV ne se connecte plus à l'iTunes Store



## herbe (4 Décembre 2008)

Voilà, tout est dit mon mot de passe client de l'iTunes je le connais bien, c'est pas ça le problème. La connexion marche, je peux voir les podcasts et uTube mais si je veux aller sur l'Apple Store, la roue tourne et tourne et je vois bien que sur la livebox, le trafic n'est pas intense et donc plus d'accès à l'iTunes Store alors que je n'ai aucun problème avec mon ordinateur. J'ai redémarré l'ensembre Apple TV et livebox mais rien ne change .... curieux tout de même non?

Après avoir écrit ce post, j'ai encore trafiqué et je suis allé dans les réglages et j'ai coché l'iTunes Store Finlandais puis je suis revenu au Français et maintenant, ça a l'air de marcher .... un petit truc peut-être quand le système ne marche plus comme il devrait ...


----------



## ipascm (19 Décembre 2008)

j'ai le meme soucis que toi, mon apple tv m'indique que je ne suis pas connecté à internet de temps en temps, (majoritairement en sortie d'écran de veille) un petit allez retour dans general->réseau me regle le problème.


----------

